# HELP! Refinishing Laminate Dining Room Table Set



## beeker (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello - 
My boyfriend and I are moving into our new house this weekend. We have a dining room set that was my grandmother's. I would like to keep it in the family however it is laminate and kind of out of date (1970's like) with a leaf to extend it. I just wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions on refinishing the table and chairs and making it more up to date…or if it was even possible to refinish laminate???? We are both into darker finishes and kind of thicker more substantial table tops. Just wanted to get some different thoughts/ideas. Thanks in advance.
Danielle


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

To help all the LJ's with your question it would be good to have some pictures of your dining set. ...and welcome to LumberJocks!


----------



## Hacksaw (Feb 26, 2009)

Paint. Use 150 grit sandpaper to rough up the lamnate and use fusion paint to paint it.Stain use gel stain but don't expect it to last.Re laminate get new laminate and contact cement have at it! I redid an el cheapo dresser for my sons room that used to be my grandmaothers but I painted it using the first method.


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

Kindlingmaker has the right idea, paint it. To re-laminate you can go over the top of what is ther now but you still need to sand it first. Find some how to videos on line & read some articals before you re-laminate. Once the adhesive is not forgiving, once contact is made it is very difficult to move the laminate.
I think I'd paint


----------



## beeker (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Hacksaw…we are moving this weekend and then getting started on the table. I'll have to let you know how it turns out. I am assuing you could do the same thing with the paint with the chairs and china cabinet as well.


----------

